
Visual Studio Code – August 2019 (version 1.38) update - seanwilson
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_38
======
tracker1
Absolutely love VS Code... works everywhere I do (Linux, Windows, Mac) and has
extensions for everything under the sun. Almost don't like some of the UI
additions in favor of just editing the settings json files.

Also, the remote/ssh extension is fantastic.

------
LordHog
I had used UltraEdit Studio for years, but with some changes to the UI (yes,
can always go back to toolbars), but the intellisense couldn't handle mixed C
and C++ projects at all. Thankfully, VSCode came out about that time. Large
majority of my office use VS Code.

This release is especially helpful to me, along with the remote tools updated.
Prior to this release bundle one would need to type in their password twice,
but they have reduced it to just once. There is still improvement to be made
in this regards. For example, when switching projects it will prompt for a
password again. Essentially opening a new instance, but if they can use the
same instance so I don't need to retype my password.

The only download side I have encountered recently is their C/C++ Tools as the
parsing seems to have issues. Still, over all a fantastic code editor.

------
mattmar96
Big fan of the search changes, preserve-case and multi-line.

Great stuff

------
namanaggarwal
Even for Android development I have realised that VSCode is better than
Android Studio. It starts faster and builds faster.

------
alberth
When will the online/cloud version of VSCode be released?

~~~
naikrovek
Is that planned?

Doesn't matter; this exists now: [https://github.com/cdr/code-
server/](https://github.com/cdr/code-server/)

~~~
fredrikaverpil
Yes, it was announced:
[https://online.visualstudio.com/](https://online.visualstudio.com/)

